# Witchy hedgehog jack'o'lantern~



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

I carved a pumpkin last night~ Went with a hedgehog with a vampire fang wearing a witchy hat. There was supposed to be a bow around its neck, but it didn't come out that well...
Here are some pictures!



















It doesn't look all that pretty in the light because the marker wouldn't wash off, but oh well~

This was the largest pumpkin left at the farm. It was misshaped with two flat sides, so no one picked it. I felt so bad for the poor thing that I had to buy it! Mom says I'm over-compassionate. lol


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

It looks a lot better once lit, it's not as bad as you say. Great job


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks great! I haven't had time for a pumpkin this year, but maybe next year I'l l do a hedgie one


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Such a cool pumpkin design. It looks great lit up. For next year you could use dry erase marker on your pumpkin or draw your picture on a piece of paper and then put the paper against the pumpkin poking little holes along the lines that way when you take the paper away you have a bunch of holes where you should cut. 

Also I love the shape of the pumpkin itself it has character and you made good use of the shape with your carving. Very cool.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Happy Halloween everyone! I made a hedgie pumpkin, too! I love yours, looks great.


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

bugster said:


> Happy Halloween everyone! I made a hedgie pumpkin, too! I love yours, looks great.


Oooh, I want to see! Did you post pictures on forums here, or can you post them on this thread?


----------

